# FreeBSD upgrade from 8.2 to 8.4 samba issue



## Paul-LKW (Jul 13, 2013)

I just upgraded FreeBSD 8.4 last night and find some_thing_ strange in _S_amba, the case is NetBIOS (nmbd) _does_ not work until I _SSH_ to the box and could fin_d_ the nmbd service is running but then make a restart to Samba and all work fine, so strange. I also find the LOG in log.nmbd below;

```
[2013/07/13 04:52:37.807480,  0] nmbd/nmbd.c:66(terminate)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[2013/07/13 04:52:37.808876,  0] libsmb/nmblib.c:856(send_udp)
  Packet send failed to 10.10.0.255(138) ERRNO=No buffer space available
[2013/07/13 04:52:37.808912,  0] libsmb/nmblib.c:856(send_udp)
  Packet send failed to 10.10.0.255(138) ERRNO=No buffer space available
```
and it is appearance apparently not true. No HD space as my HD still remain_s_ more than 3[ ]TB.

Would you meet such upgrade issue? Any hints for me?

Paul.LKW
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Paul-LKW (Jul 13, 2013)

Problem solved it is due to I disabled IPV6 networking caused such issue.

Problem solved: the issue was caused because I disabled IPv6 networking.


----------

